# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Nevadas en cotas muy bajas en todo el suroeste y centro peninsular

## embalses al 100%

Inpresionante!!!!! Hacia 56 años que no nevava en Sevilla

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ha nevado casi al nivel del mar incluso en sevilla donde no ha llegado a cuajar, pero si en Cordoba, Granada, Jaen y muchas localidades de los sistemas Beticos y Sierra Morena. Incluso ha Nevado en mi pueblo que esta a 235msnm, se han acumulado 4 o 5cm como podeis ver en el siguiente vidoe que he creado yo gracias a las fotos que me han enviado desde alli.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQ52CUabQX

----------


## embalses al 100%

bueno el link no funciona, si quereis verlo poned en el buscador de youtube:    Nevada 10-01-10 en La Puebla de los Infantes.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Puedo decir que las localidades de Las Navas de la Concepcion, Constantina, Cazalla de la Sierra, Alanís, El Pedroso y algunas más de la Sierra Norte de Sevilla se han quedado incomunicadas durante la mañana y la tarde de hoy por acumulaciones de nieve.
Gracias a algunas fuentes que tengo en las Las Navas y en La Puebla puedo decir las cantidades de nieve acumuladas:
La Puebla de los Infantes: 4cm
Cerro Santo8La Puebla de los Infantes): 7cm
Las Navas de la Cocepcion: 8cm

----------


## Xuquer

Hola embalses 100%, ya tienes el 50% de los deseos de tu firma cumplidos  :Big Grin:   enhorabuena  :Stick Out Tongue: 

El jueves nevó en mi ciudad que está a 14 msnm, claro que no cuajó (hay veces que si lo ha hecho) pero en monte del TM a partir de 150 msnm todavia hoy seguia la nieve, este invierno está siendo escepcionalmente frio y húmedo...lo que toca  :Smile:  :Wink: 

Mira a ver si arreglas lo del "vidrio" que no se ve na de na  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

¿Que vidrio?

----------


## Xuquer

> ¿Que vidrio?



El de youtube

----------


## Salut

Por aquí ha nevado con fuerza toda la noche, pero desde esta mañana está lloviendo... y la nieve se funde a marchas forzadas.

Seguro que hoy o mañana revientan "los chorros" (nacimiento del río mundo).

----------


## Antonio Callejas

> Por aquí ha nevado con fuerza toda la noche, pero desde esta mañana está lloviendo... y la nieve se funde a marchas forzadas.
> 
> Seguro que hoy o mañana revientan "los chorros" (nacimiento del río mundo).


Hola a todos. Hola Salut.
Avisa, que si me puedo me escapo a verlos. 

Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## Salut

^^ Ok! Cuando no hay niebla, los puedo ver sentaico dese mi sofá  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Para ver el video os teneis que ir a youtube y poner lo que os dije en mensaje anteriores.

----------


## embalses al 100%

El video lo he tenido que borrar de youtube por motivos personales.
He hecho uno mejorado, ¿puedo subirlo aquí directamente?

----------


## Xuquer

> El video lo he tenido que borrar de youtube por motivos personales.
> He hecho uno mejorado, ¿puedo subirlo aquí directamente?




De momento solo en enlace  :Mad:

----------


## Iker

> Por aquí ha nevado con fuerza toda la noche, pero desde esta mañana está lloviendo... y la nieve se funde a marchas forzadas.
> 
> Seguro que hoy o mañana revientan "los chorros" (nacimiento del río mundo).


Ei! si pudieras hacer unas fotos o un video seria genial!

----------


## Salut

Tal y como vaticinaba, ayer reventaron "los chorros".

No creo que vaya a acercarme a echar fotos (hay que currá), pero igual me pasan las de hace unos días (que también "reventó"), y las cuelgo  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

> Tal y como vaticinaba, ayer reventaron "los chorros".
> 
> No creo que vaya a acercarme a echar fotos (hay que currá), pero igual me pasan las de hace unos días (que también "reventó"), y las cuelgo


Tengo curiosidad...

¿Podrías explicar un poco a los que no conocemos Los Chorros qué es eso de que "revientan"? :Confused: 

Tengo una idea de lo que puede significar, pero preferiría asegurarme antes de lanzarla al aire. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Salut

Muy sencillo!

Sin reventar:


Reventados:



El nacimiento del rio mundo es un sistema karstico, con grandes cuevas y lagos subterráneos. Cuando esos lagos están llenos de agua y hace viento, se forman olas y rebosan grandes cantidades de agua de golpe  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

> Muy sencillo!
> 
> [...]
> 
> El nacimiento del rio mundo es un sistema karstico, con grandes cuevas y lagos subterráneos. Cuando esos lagos están llenos de agua y hace viento, se forman olas y rebosan grandes cantidades de agua de golpe


Eso de los de rebosar de golpe es lo que no me cuadraba con lo que conozco de sistemas kársticos.

Esos "reventones" duran mucho?, lo digo porque las olas como tales no son de gran duración.

Gracias por la aclaración. Es algo diferente a lo que pensaba

----------


## Salut

^^ Hay mucha especulación sobre lo que sucede allí adentro. Así que nada puede tomarse con certeza del 100%.

El fenómeno suele durar unos tres días -o lo que se alargue la tempestad, mientras haya agua suficiente-.  Esta duración en parte se podría explicar por la existencia de sifones y algunos puntos estrechos.

Aquí también tienes alguna información de fenómenos similares en sistemas karsticos:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trop_plein

----------


## Luján

OK!

Muchas gracias.
La verdad es que los sistemas karsticos son toda una pasada. :Wink:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ahi va el video (son fotos de la puebla de los infantes) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69tga-9mHIo

----------

